# Road bridge to Sicily???



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I know this has been talked about more than what's happening in Corrie, but....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/7929830.stm

Any news from the locality, Eddie?

Russell


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

If it goes ahead it will be boom time for the Mafia and what should be concrete won't be.

Saw many examples of uncompleted projects in Calabria - asked a local why the flyover past their village never got completed:

'It'll never get finished because no-one wants it but every year we get lots of money from the EU - this year we put some railings in then the money ran out - no one works here but everyone has a new car each year and their children go to private school.'

and:

'There's nothing wrong with the concrete except there's no concrete in it.'

:wink: 
Keith


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Superk said:


> 'There's nothing wrong with the concrete except there's no concrete in it.'


Presumably it's full of bodies - ?

I'd not idea this was a possibility but, even if it's finished, I'm not sure I'd use it after Keith's comments ! Thanks for the link Russell.

Does anyone remember ( and it might be there yet) the small section of road built in the 60s in Colombey les Deux Eglise ? From the north the road had been built to go up, from the south to go down and the whole thing looked like a modern S shaped sculpture.

Even the French make dreadful mistakes !

G


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

My memories of Sicily when I was International trucking is MAFIA MAFIA MAFIA and I seriously mean it. In my opinion all of Italy is run by the MOB and it is or was not hidden!
But getting back to roads, I also remember the Sicilian drivers would stay behind my truck on straight bits of road and when I came to the bends they would overtake 8O 8O 
Kamikaze pilots I believe 
I wonder how they would drive on a long high bridge


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Ponte sulla Stretta di Messina*

 Ciao Russell, and all.
Final approval to the building of the bridge over the Straits of Messina was agreed at a cabinet meeting of the Berlusconi government on Thursday, along with several other measures. Some 16 billion Euros in total available.
The press conference that followed was widely reported on Euronews English, 
CNN, Bloomberg Europe, and BBC World News.
Actual breaking of soil will probably not start until sometime in 2010. I would not expect to see it finished in my lifetime, althought they say it should be completed by 2016.
Other comments re Mafia, body filled concrete etc. I will leave to the people that make them.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Sicily bridge*

 Ciao ancora Russell,
just watched your BBC news clip. The usual uninformed codswallop.
In fact of the 16 billion Euro earmarked for immediate use, 8 is for the bridge, and another 8 for the schools, hopsitals, and subsidised housing that the anti-Berlusconi brigade are on about. As for the Mafia; well what else is the GB/USA current banking/insurance/high finance sector?
saluti,
eddied


----------

